# Verstöße gegen Namensregeln auf Belegaer



## EpicFailGuy (3. September 2008)

Grüße.

Ich sehe in letzter Zeit immer öfters Chars auf Belegaer, die Namen tragen die so rein gar nichts mit RP zu tun haben.
Nun würde mich interessieren ob ihr, wenn ihr mal solch einen Char seht, dass einem GM meldet oder ob es euch eigentlich egal ist.

Ich für meinen Teil petze, einfach aus dem Grund weil ich finde, dass jeder der auf einem RP-Server spielt, sich auch einen dementpsrechenden Namen
zu geben hat. Wenn dem/derjenigen das nicht beliebt kann er ja gerne andere nicht-RP-Server besuchen.

Bin schon gespannt auf eure Antworten.

Auf Bald!


----------



## Gocu (3. September 2008)

Ich habe "Ja" gewählt, es stimmt aber nur teilweise. Namen wie "Herrfrodo" oder "Blubbblubb" melde ich (gabs letztens auf Belegaer und die Typen haben sich auch verhalten wie in WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Andere Namen finde ich persönlich ok


----------



## DawnD (3. September 2008)

EpicFailGuy schrieb:


> Grüße.
> 
> Ich sehe in letzter Zeit immer öfters Chars auf Belegaer, die Namen tragen die so rein gar nichts mit RP zu tun haben.
> Nun würde mich interessieren ob ihr, wenn ihr mal solch einen Char seht, dass einem GM meldet oder ob es euch eigentlich egal ist.
> ...



Ich Petze zwar nicht aber spreche das Thema meist offen in den Channels an.
Auf Maiar kommt es immer wieder vor, das sich leute Namen mit Litararischen Hintergrund geben, die Blödesten nenen ihre Charrs nach den helden Mittelerde mit derivatem Vorbild dabei. Also Gimly oder Legolus und so weiter.... 
Auch die Bücher "Die Zwerge" von Markus Heitz finden hier ihre Anhänger.....Ingrimsh und Balindis oder andere schreibweisen sind hier nur die Spitze des Eisberges.

Leider scheint es mir so, das viele einfach Ideenlos sind. Keine Fantasy mehr die Jugend von heute


----------



## Mirdoìl (3. September 2008)

Kommt drauf an WIE SEHR der name nich RPisch ist.. sowat wie Lêgólàâs geht garnich...


----------



## Norei (3. September 2008)

Mirdoìl schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an WIE SEHR der name nich RPisch ist.. sowat wie Lêgólàâs geht garnich...


Das würde selbst ich melden. Ansonsten i.d.R. nicht. Ganz krasse R0xx0rnamen habe ich aber auch noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Gocu (3. September 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Das würde selbst ich melden. Ansonsten i.d.R. nicht. Ganz krasse R0xx0rnamen habe ich aber auch noch nicht erlebt.



soweit ich weiß kann man Sachen wie ` ´ ^ garnicht in HdRO benutzen oder?


----------



## EpicFailGuy (3. September 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß kann man Sachen wie ` ´ ^ garnicht in HdRO benutzen oder?



Stimmt. Glaub auch das man das nicht benutzen kann, bin mir eig. sogar sehr sicher.


----------



## Knurrbauch (3. September 2008)

Nein, Accents sind bei der Charaktererstellung nicht drin. Aus gutem Grund würde ich sagen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (3. September 2008)

trotzdem sind sachen möglich wie shadowfaint etc.
und das sollte meiner meinung nach auf nem rp server nit gedulded werden (spiel auf maiar von daher weiß ich net wie schlimm es is)
aber den meisten leuten wird immer belegaer empfohlen und ich glaub, dass mindestens 20-30% der spieler non rp'ler sind


----------



## Yldrasson (3. September 2008)

Ich melde immer Charakternamen, die nicht den Rollenspielbestimmungen entsprechen, da ich ein verbissener Verteidiger des Rollenspiels bin und keinenfalls möchte, dass LotRO im Allgemeinen und Belegaer, der einzige, deutsche RP-Server, im Besonderen, das selbe Schicksal erleiden, wie der Großteil der Rollenspielserver von WoW.

*sich einen Button mit der Aufschrift "Pro-RP" anheft*

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## EpicFailGuy (3. September 2008)

Lurgg schrieb:


> trotzdem sind sachen möglich wie shadowfaint etc.
> und das sollte meiner meinung nach auf nem rp server nit gedulded werden (spiel auf maiar von daher weiß ich net wie schlimm es is)
> aber den meisten leuten wird immer belegaer empfohlen und ich glaub, dass mindestens 20-30% der spieler non rp'ler sind



Meine Rede! Oder auch Namen wie "Himbeere" bei einer Elbin oder englische Namen wie eben zB "Shadowfaint" , "Moonshine", "Sqoops" etc. sind auf Belegaer
meiner Meinung nach, einfach komplett Fehl am Platz. Und wenn man schon kein Rp betreibt, dann wenigstens einen anständigen Namen.


----------



## Liwanu (3. September 2008)

HI,

also ich weiß, was passiert wenn man Verstöße gegen Namenregeln oder sonstige Regeln nicht meldet. Es werden mehr Spieler diese Regelungen nicht beachten! So kann man auf kurz oder lang damit rechnen, dass die "Shadows" oder "Darks" - insertname here Spieler öfters auftreten werden. Sollte mich ein Spielername stören oder für mich persönlich in Herr der Ringe nicht reinpassen, so melde ich es einem GM. Wie GM's dann handeln bleibt ihnen überlassen.

Habe sogar die erfahrung gemacht, dass ich schon mehrmals Spieler getroffen habe auf Bele, die Namen gewählt haben, die einfach nicht nach Mittelerde passen. Auf Anfrage beim Spieler, weshalb er diesen Namen gewählt habe kamen antworten wie : " So heißt auch mein Krieger in WoW" (Und das ist ungelogen!) Ich hatte dem Spieler gesagt, dass sein Name leider gegen die Namensregelung verstößt. 

Er hat es verstanden und sich gleich einen neuen erstellt nur mit anderen Namen - Fand ich wirklich toll. (Der Char war gerade mal level 6)

An alle da draußen, die so wirklich tolle namen nehmen, die rein gar nichts mit Mittelerde zu tun haben, oder sich keine gedanken machen wollen - Macht Euch bitte die mühe und denkt euch einen passenden Namen aus. Ihr erleichtert den GM's die Arbeit und ihr hebt die Atmosphäre im Spiel! Überlegungen für einen Namen gibt es reichliches im Internet zu finden.


bis dann


----------



## Dodi666 (3. September 2008)

Mir ist auf Belegaer mal zu Zeiten der Fußball-EM ein Arnefriedrich im alten Wald übern Weg gelaufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (3. September 2008)

Ich rede leute definitiv nicht in channels auf ihre namen an (die DawnD das gesagt hat). Wenn ich sojemanden treffe, flüstere ich ihn an, heisse ihn auf dem Rollenspielserver willkommen und bitte ihn, selber ein Ticket zu schreiben. Hat für mich drei Gründe:

1. Wenn er es selber meldet, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher, dass der Name geändert wird, wenn es nicht 100% störend ist, definitiv aber nicht passt, z.B. "Atreides" (Ein Herrscherhaus aus _Dune_).
2. Finde ich es unfair und feige, Leute hinter ihrem Rücken anzuzeigen, denn
3. Traf ich auch leute, die tatsächlich keine vollidioten waren und mir eine Erklärung für ihren Namen geben konnten (marke Gocu), sodass ich sie natürlich nicht gemeldet habe.

Bei genervt und aggressiv reagierenden blödmännern bleibe ich beharrlich und nett, und wenn das immernoch nicht hilft, melde ich was.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (3. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich rede leute definitiv nicht in channels auf ihre namen an (die DawnD das gesagt hat). Wenn ich sojemanden treffe, flüstere ich ihn an, heisse ihn auf dem Rollenspielserver willkommen und bitte ihn, selber ein Ticket zu schreiben. Hat für mich drei Gründe:
> 
> 1. Wenn er es selber meldet, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher, dass der Name geändert wird, wenn es nicht 100% störend ist, definitiv aber nicht passt, z.B. "Atreides" (Ein Herrscherhaus aus _Dune_).
> 2. Finde ich es unfair und feige, Leute hinter ihrem Rücken anzuzeigen, denn
> ...



Das ist meiner Meinung nach eine sehr feine Methode. Aber das würde bei mir eher bei Namen zum tragen kommen, die nicht wirklich aus der Reihe tanzen. Also wie du sagtest zB Gocu. Finde ich nicht so schlimm.
Jedoch glaube ich kaum das mir ein Elb der "Moonshine", "Sorrow" etc. , eine passende Erklärung für die Herkunft seines Namens geben kann. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass ich mich schuldig fühlen muss, wenn ich so jemanden bei den GMs melde. Meines Erachtens stört so ein Name einfach sehr die RP-Atmosphäre.
Bei Zweifelsfällen ist es mir noch eher egal, dennoch ist deine Methode sehr ansprechend.


----------



## Gocu (3. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> 3. Traf ich auch leute, die tatsächlich keine vollidioten waren und mir eine Erklärung für ihren Namen geben konnten (marke Gocu), sodass ich sie natürlich nicht gemeldet habe.



Ich finds gut das du es auch verstehst, habe schon Leute getroffen die gedacht haben kommt von Dragonball und anderen Animes/Mangas obwohl sie es garnicht wissen, aber trotzdem behaupten. Ich find solche Leute sollten ein bisschen mehr wie du denken und sich Sachen erstmal erklären lassen^^

@EpicFailGuy

Positiv ist aber das man selten so welche sieht. Die Charakter kommen meistens auch nicht über Stufe 6 und das sollte auch so bleiben finde ich


----------



## Tabuno (3. September 2008)

Ich komm zwar von Morthond, aber ich petze eigentlich nicht. Mir doch egal wenn sie mit peinlichen Namen rumrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## mondarro (3. September 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich komm zwar von Morthond, aber ich petze eigentlich nicht. Mir doch egal wenn sie mit peinlichen Namen rumrennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der Sinn hinter solchen Aktionen ist eigentlich folgender
je eher solche Leute auf die Regeln und Verhaltensweisen von Lotro hingewiesen werden desto eher merken sie, dass das kein WOW ist, und die Leute auch solches Verhalten wie in WOW nicht wollen
wie schon vorher jemand sagte
wenn du erstmal 30 , 40 oder mehr imbaxxxx porn......epicshadows usw usw auf dem Server hast desto schwerer wird es sowas wieder "in den Griff" zu bekommen
und wie sowas ausarten kann weiß jeder der schonmal WOW gespielt hat und die Community , Ingamechannel usw kennt

ich persönlich finde es gut wenn solche Dinge hier schon von vornherein unterbunden werden
es ist ja nicht so, dass hier ein Bann oder was auch immer gefordert wird , nur , dass die bestehenden Regeln und Verhaltensweisen einghalten werden
Vetaros Art scheint mir da eine super Sache zu sein
wenn die Leute absolut kein Verständnis zeigen oder aber irgendwie ausfallend ,was auch immer werden , ist auch das GM-Ticket angebracht


----------



## mausepaul (3. September 2008)

Ich habe bislang noch nie in meiner gesamten MMORPG-Zeit jemals einen GM angeschrieben. Hauptsächlich lag es daran, dass ich bislang überwiegend da gespielt habe, wo Ochsen mit großen Hörnern rumlaufen und kleine Männer auf stinkenden Metallvögeln herumhoppelten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...muß ich nichts weiter zu sagen...

Nun bin ich aber ganz bewußt sowohl zu HdRO als auch auf einen RP-Server...ich habe bestimmte Vorstellungen, wie es dort auszusehen hat und wie sich die Spieler dort zu gebärden haben. Innerhalb gewisser Parameter gilt: Alles kann, Nichts muß !

Nun gehört zum RPG auch ein stimmiger Charakter und zu diesem also auch ein passender Name...IMHO. Ich fände es ein wenig...ähmm..schwierig, in Bree zu stehen mit einem - ich sag jetzt mal - "Ron Aldreagan" oder "Boitlin" oder was weiß ich (ich hab die Namen mal gerade erfunden) und mit ihm ne stimmige Unterhaltung zu führen oder auch nur Eschenstäbe gegen Eisenbarren zu tauschen...ich hätte vorweg schon mal das Gefühl, da verscheissert mich einer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch mir ist in den letzten Tagen die eine oder andere kühne Namensgebung untergekommen....vor ziemlich genau 120 Minuten ein "Soopafly" (sic!)...Geht mir das Messer in der Tasche auf. Kann gerne auf nem anderen Server spielen und da meinetwegen auch "Haste mAl Gohld fpr mihc?" in die Atmosphäre atmen, aber nicht hier ! Nein, seh ich ganz eng--> DAS MUß HIER NICHT SEIN !!

Erfahrungsgemäß ziehen "lustige" Namen in der Folge "lustige" Leute mit "lustigen" Ansichten, wie man seinen Char zu spielen hat ("Ey Du Kakk-BooN") nach sich....brauch ich hier so dringend wie ein zweites Loch im A...

Ich werde künftig melden, ich laß mir nicht wieder mein Spielerlebnis von irgendwelchen Banausen versauen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...is doch wahr *wieder-abreg*

In diesem Sinne: viel Spaß uns allen...


----------



## Todesschleicher (3. September 2008)

Auf Maiar begegnen einem häufiger solche Namensschöpfungen...Starlord und Schattensaenger (Zweiteres geht gerade so noch) usw...

Ich überlege ernsthaft einen Charaktertransfer von Maiar auf Belegaer...auch wenn der Charakter erst 25 ist, er gefällt mir gut und bis 25 spielt man auch so einige Zeit...was mich abschreckt sind die Kosten :/

Aber RP kommt mir bisher auf Maiar viel zu kurz...selten sehe ich mal einen Charakter, der ein Rollenspiel bei sich stehen hat, und das sind immer Stufe 50-Helden, bei denen ich mich nicht traue sie zu stören.

Wenn hier jemand auf Maiar RP betreibt und sogar eine RP-Gilde hat oder mich in die Maiar-RP-Welt einführen kann...PNs nehme ich gerne entgegen.


----------



## Gocu (3. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Aber RP kommt mir bisher auf Maiar viel zu kurz...selten sehe ich mal einen Charakter, der ein Rollenspiel bei sich stehen hat, und das sind immer Stufe 50-Helden, bei denen ich mich nicht traue sie zu stören.



Also wenn diese "50er Helden" wirklich RP betreiben dann kannst du dich ruhig trauen auch mitzusmachen. Beim Rollenspiel ist es egal welche Stufe man hat oder wie lange man schon spielt, die Hauptsache ist der Spaß zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (3. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Auf Maiar begegnen einem häufiger solche Namensschöpfungen...Starlord und Schattensaenger (Zweiteres geht gerade so noch) usw...
> 
> Ich überlege ernsthaft einen Charaktertransfer von Maiar auf Belegaer...auch wenn der Charakter erst 25 ist, er gefällt mir gut und bis 25 spielt man auch so einige Zeit...was mich abschreckt sind die Kosten :/
> 
> ...




Probier doch einfach ne neue klasse auf Belegaer aus, im besten fall wirst du dadurch fest entschlossen, den anderen auch transferieren zu wollen.


----------



## Kobold (4. September 2008)

Ich habe auch mit "Ja" gestimmt, da ich einige Namen als sehr störend empfinde.
Jedoch gibt es einen großen Tolleranzbereich und nicht jeder Name der sich aus anderen Fantasy-Romanen entlent wurde, muss auch zur Meldung gebracht werden.
Ich sah Charaktäre wie "Tolpan Barfuß", welcher aus der Fantasysaga "Die Drachenlanze" entnommen ist, jedoch auch gut zu einem Hobbit passen würde.
Dies sind Grenzbereiche, wo es auch auf ein allgemeines Wohlwollen ankommt und wenn sich der Charakter obendrein ordentlich verhält, gibt es keinen Grund, dies zu bemängeln.

Namen - wie z.B. Gocu - die aus anderen Geschichten inspiriert werden, sind ja nicht jedem bekannt, denn nicht jeder kennt alle Fantasy-Romane und -Spiele und so fallen sie eigentlich nicht negativ auf.

Anders sieht es auch wenn sich ein Elb der Stufe 5 "Magenkrampf" nennt und die (berechtigten) Kritiker im öffendlichen Channel als "Regelnazies" beschimpft, da man ihm deutlich mitgeteilt hat, dass der Name auf Belegear nit tolleriert wird. Aber das Thema war nach 7 Minuten "nicht mehr existent"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DawnD (4. September 2008)

Was mich ja so verwundert:

Diese tollen namen die man schonaml woher kannte oder die einem soo cool vorkommen, weisen doch auf mehr oder weniger Einfallslosigkeit hin oder?

In meiner Sippe habe ich letzten 20 min mit zweien damit verbracht geeignete namen für ihre Twinks zu finden.........fande ich sehr Spannend weil wir einfach Namen erfunden haben und diese dann so angepasst haben, das es zu der rasse und evtl. auch zu der Klasse passten. 
Aber warum macht sich kaum einer Gedanken über den Namen seines Helden? Ich investiere aberwitzig viel zeit in die Aufzucht meines Herolds, da will ich doch das er auch einen namen hat der dazu passt und noch Unique ist oder?

Klar meien Charrs haben auch Namen die bekannt vorkommen, aber dann ist doch auch die geschichte wichtig oder?

Brick mein Wächter, braun gebrannt und Weißhaarig, ableitung von "brick in a wall" also loch in der Wand, ja das soll er ja auch finden :-)
Crey mein Hunter, nein nicht Grey, nicht die Farbe. Crey der Elben Jäger, Anmutig und doch Aggresiv.
Bretax mein HM, eine anlehnung an die Heeresführer
Telanur mein WM, Zwergiger geht es kaum noch wie ich finde und so Heissen immer meine zwerge :-)
Alandum mein Kundi, klar klingt nicht so gut wie Ingrimsh, ist aber ausgedacht. Alandum Zundhand, passt zu einem Kundi wie ich finde.


Nur warum lassen sich so wenige einen tollen namen fpr ihren Recken einfallen?


----------



## Rodney (4. September 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich komm zwar von Morthond, aber ich petze eigentlich nicht. Mir doch egal wenn sie mit peinlichen Namen rumrennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich komme ebenfalls auf Morthond und auf Morthrond kannst du ja auch wenig machen, ist ja kein RP-Server.


----------



## Bartholom (4. September 2008)

komplett eigenständige namen zu erfinden kann aber schwieriger sein als man denkt, ich habe mir schon vor langer zeit einen ganz und gar eigenen namen für meine weiblichen figuren einfallen lassen, ohne irgendwelche vorbilder oder hilfen. und dann monate später festgestellt dass ich damit einen mir bis dahin unbekannten hebräischen mädchennamen nochmal neu erfunden hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

extemfälle wie "dark darmwind" würde ich auf jeden fall melden, auch auf morthond. bei anderen sachen denke ich mir halt meinen teil und sage nichts, aber mit leuten die zu gilden wie "ancient assassins of the north" gehören würde ich freiwillig in keine gruppe gehen.


----------



## Rodney (4. September 2008)

Ich habe spontan Kizul eingetippt und es hat geklappt.
Gestört hat es bislang keinen... ausserdem gibt es beim ertsellen ja Namenstipps. Mein Gott, hier ein i mehr, da ein a verdoppeln, so kompliziert ist das, wie ich finde, nicht.


----------



## Valinar (4. September 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ich komme ebenfalls auf Morthond und auf Morthrond kannst du ja auch wenig machen, ist ja kein RP-Server.



Das ist nicht ganz richtig.
Auch auf Morthond werden störende Namen ziemlich schnell geändert sofern sie gemeldet werden.
Leute mit solchen Namen wie "Blacktank,Nightkillern" melde ich immer und die namen werden auch recht schnell geändert.
Solche Namen haben auf keinen HdRO Server etwas zu suchen.


----------



## Rodney (4. September 2008)

Das hätt ich jetzt nicht gedacht. 
Gut, Givemepink, ja, aber Nightkillern, nein.


----------



## Bartholom (4. September 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Mein Gott, hier ein i mehr, da ein a verdoppeln, so kompliziert ist das, wie ich finde, nicht.



ja, klar. und weil das so unkompliziert ist läuft man dann mit aragirn, gandulf, frohto und galadriella durch die gegend, trifft leggulaz und ellrund ...

und namen wie "nightkillern" sind keine namen, auch auf morthond nicht.


----------



## Knurrbauch (4. September 2008)

https://lotrosupport.codemasters.com/index....21&nav=0,84

Diesen Hinweis sollte man 30 Sekunden lang nach der Installation einblenden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thesahne (4. September 2008)

Also ich persönlich petz nur wenn da zumbeispiel leute kit dem namen lololol oder so rumrennen... namen die in i-welchen büchern,spielen usw. finde ich ok solange die auf RP zugehen...


----------



## Ildaril (4. September 2008)

Bin zwar auch von Morthond und ich finde zwar auch das manche namen sehr blöd sind, aber es ist Auch so das sehr viele Namen Die wirklich Rp Tauglich sind schon vergeben sind und wenn die leute  nach 15 und mehr versuchen nen ordenlichen namen zu finden, keine lust mehr haben  einen solchen zu suchen und irgend einen  namen eintippen der noch frei ist, sind das  dann die Namen die halt nicht passen. Aber die Seite wird wiederum halt nicht betrachtet oder? korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre?


Aber was zum Teufel  habt ihr gegen den Namen Moonshine einzuwenden, ich finde es ist eigentlich nen Rp tauglicher name wenn man in der Vita ne Ordenliche Geschichte dazu hat der die Herkunft Darüber Erklärt,

Und wer auch die Bücher gelesen hat, oder sich die Namen von den Npc mal genauer anschaut sieht auch das diese teilweise aus der Natur stammen bzw abgeleitet sind mit nem beruf dazu oder ner tätigkeit dazu, 

Und bei dem Namen Moonshine um das wieder aufzugreifen dürfte nen GM  das Ticket sprichwörtlich in die Tonne Kloppen 
Da Erstens als beispiel Letztens nen Sippenkollege wegen nen Ticket seinen Namen ändern musste, Wurde er vom GM Sunshine genannt.
Moonshine-Sunshine,  Die Ähnlichkeit der Namen ist ja wohl auffallend genug. Also wenn der Name Sunshine von nen GM  Als Tauglich genommen wird Dürfte der Nächste GM der ein Ticket wegen den Namen Moonshine bekommt nicht´s machen und diesen Als Tauglich einstufen.


Mfg Ildaril


----------



## Rodney (4. September 2008)

Bartholom schrieb:


> ja, klar. und weil das so unkompliziert ist läuft man dann mit aragirn, gandulf, frohto und galadriella durch die gegend, trifft leggulaz und ellrund ...
> 
> und namen wie "nightkillern" sind keine namen, auch auf morthond nicht.



Nein, ich meine die Namen Prä- und Suffixe die angegeben werden.
Jeder halbwegs begabter Schimpanse kann sich da einen Namen zusammensetzen.


----------



## Olfmo (4. September 2008)

Ich spiele auf Vanyar und hatte auch schon einiges zu tun mit den GMs wegen Namensgeschichten.

Zum einen wurde uns die Sippe umbenannt, bei der Gründung hatten wir sie Volksfront von Judäa genannt (aus Life of Brian). Das wurde anscheinend gemeldet und ich bekam ne Meldung vom GM dass dies ein Name aus nem Film sei und daher nicht erlaubt. Volksfront von Mittelerde wollten sie uns auch nicht durchgehen lassen.

Leider ist das ganze System völlig inkonsequent, ich sehe so oft Charaktere mit wirklich dummen Namen, die eindeutig aus Literatur oder Film entnommen sind oder anders auffällig sind (ich kenn beispielsweise 2 Waffenmeister die heißen Starscreams und Bumblebee, wie 2 von den Dingern aus Transformers). Die GMs ändern halt nur dann die Namen, wenn sich jemand drüber beschwert. Der Wächter unseres Raidleiters hieß über ein Jahr lang "Fight", bis er wohl gemeldet wurde und dann sich tagelang mit den GMs gezofft hat, mit dem Resultat dass er umbenannt werden musste.


Ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher was ich von der inkonsequenten Namenspolitik halten soll. Einerseits will ich auch keine Namen sehen wie in WoW (war neulich bei nem Freund, der hat ja keinen einzigen sinnvollen Namen für seine Chars...), andererseits finde ich es auch nicht fair, dass man prinzipiell trotz klarer Regeln jeden Namen nehmen kann und nur die bestraft werden, die zufälligerweise jemandem begegnen, der sie meldet.

Persönlich hab ich nur sehr selten Namensverstöße gemeldet, das meist im Zusammenhang mit sehr auffälligem und nervigen Verhalten des Spielers.


----------



## Kerindor (4. September 2008)

Das Lustige ist ja, das die Namensregeln auf allen Servern gleichermaßen gelten. Ob Belegaer oder sonst ein Server, es macht keinen Unterschied.
Ein Darmwind ist auf Majar ebensowenig erlaubt wie auf den RP Servern. Ebenso wenig werden "lustige" Namen wie Neanda Taler geduldet. 
Wer derart aus der Masse herausstechen will, kann das durchaus bei WoW tun, aber doch bitte nicht in Mittelerde.

Ansonsten ist der Unterschied RP oder nicht nur marginal.

[RP] Was ist ein Rollenspiel-Server? Und worin liegt der Unterschied zu einem Normalen Server?

Vielleicht habt ihr die Abkürzung [RP] vor einigen Servernamen schon entdeckt. Diese Abkürzung weist darauf hin, dass es sich bei diesem Server um einen Rollenspiel-Server handelt.

Auf Rollenspiel-Servern möchten die Spieler noch tiefer in die Spielwelt eintauchen und spielen die Rolle Ihres Charakters entsprechend im Spiel aus, so als wären sie eben dieser Charakter. Man könnte es ein wenig mit improvisiertem Theater vergleichen, bei dem jeder Spieler spontan auf Ereignisse und Events im Spiel reagiert.

Manche übertragen das Rollenspiel und verlagern es auch in ihre Foren, Fanseiten, Blogs und Wikis, um die Erfahrungen umfassender darzustellen. Dazu muss natürlich gesagt werden, dass es eine Grenze gibt und die meisten Rollenspieler durchaus verstehen, wo Rollenspiel endet, und das wirkliche Leben beginnt.

Die Regeln auf einem Rollenspiel-Server sind leicht komplexer, da alle Regeln gelten, die auch für einen „Normalen Server“ gültig sind und darüber hinaus zusätzliche Regeln gelten, die die Rollenspiel-Erfahrungen „schützen“ sollen. Die Regeln besagen unter anderem, dass OOC-Gespräche (Gespräche, die nicht in der Rolle des Charakters geführt werden) nur in den dafür vorgesehenen OOC-Charkanälen erfolgen sollen, dass Charakternamen mit den in der Spielwelt üblichen Namen im Einklang stehen sollen und somit die Rollenspielatmosphäre fördern.


----------



## Rodney (4. September 2008)

Ihealgood, Machtkeindmg oder Mysticzombie gehören veroten...


----------



## Bartholom (4. September 2008)

Ildaril schrieb:


> Aber was zum Teufel  habt ihr gegen den Namen Moonshine einzuwenden, ich finde es ist eigentlich nen Rp tauglicher name wenn man in der Vita ne Ordenliche Geschichte dazu hat der die Herkunft Darüber Erklärt,



weil auf deutschen servern deutsch gesprochen wird, also müsste aus moonshine logischerweise mondschein werden. das wäre aber auch deshalb sinnvoller weil bei moonshine viel wohl als erstes an schwarz gebrannten schnaps denken würden.


----------



## Knurrbauch (4. September 2008)

Bartholom schrieb:


> [...] das wäre aber auch deshalb sinnvoller weil bei moonshine viel wohl als erstes an schwarz gebrannten schnaps denken würden.




Erm, nein. Ich würde an im Kreis springende Nachtelfjäger denken. Weiß auch nicht warum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ildaril (4. September 2008)

mal einen kleinen Namens Test mit Euch:

Hättet ihr was gegen Spieler mit den Namen:
1.Valarauko
2.Yaviere

Bitte mit ner kleinen begründung bei ja und nein


----------



## Devilyn (4. September 2008)

erstaunlich^^ bin diesen beschriebenen leuten nie begegnet^^

liegt vllt. auch daran das ich mehr versuche am leben zu bleiben mit meiner Elbin fanwhen, Kundige ihres zeichens^^

so hab ich kaum zeit auf andere zu achten^^

wenn jedoch einer dieser gesellen meine wege kreuzt würde ich sie schon informieren wie unpassend es ist^^

einzige wo ich richtigen hass schiebe sind rofl lol roflmao etc pp.^^

mfg. hab ja gewählt neben bei^^


----------



## Varghoud (4. September 2008)

Ich bin zwar kein leidenschaftlicher RP-Spieler, aber...
Ich würde mich auch gestört fühlen wenn jemand unsinnige oder gar nicht passende Namen trägt, da das die schöne Rollenspiel-Atmosphäre auf Belegaer zerstört. Stellt euch doch nur mal vor ein "ShadowbladeXX" oder ein "Ringding97" kommen ins Tänzelnde Pony und stellen sich vor die RP-Spieler und hüpfen sinnbefreit rum. Das würde doch die ganze Atmosphäre zunichte machen. So ein extremer Fall, auch von den Namen her, ist mir aber zum Glück noch nie zu Ohren gekommen^^

Im Monsterplay aber musste ich letztens schmunzeln, als sich jemand mit dem Namen: "Lololololollol" anmeldete und in den OOC-Channel ein kräftiges "Hallo!" brüllte. Das war so sinnlos blöde dass es schon gleich wieder lustig war. Der Kerl musste seinen Charakter natürlich sofort löschen^^


----------



## Ildaril (4. September 2008)

Ist anscheinend zu Schwer ein kleiner Tipp es sind beides Elbische Namen


----------



## Knurrbauch (4. September 2008)

Ildaril schrieb:


> Ist anscheinend zu Schwer ein kleiner Tipp es sind beides Elbische Namen




???


----------



## Bartholom (4. September 2008)

Ildaril schrieb:


> Ist anscheinend zu Schwer ein kleiner Tipp es sind beides Elbische Namen



äh - was genau erwartest du denn? rein vom ersten eindruck her würden sie mich überhaupt nicht stören, wenn man nachgräbt was sie bedeuten wären sie in meinen augen schon nicht mehr so ganz sinnvolle namen. melden würde ich sowas aber keinesfalls.


----------



## Ildaril (4. September 2008)

So antworten wie Deine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich schau mir die Antworten heute abend an muss jetzt zuerst mal was arbeiten


Mfg Ildaril


----------



## Rodney (4. September 2008)

Klingen zwar beide eher Japanisch aber:
1. Nein, kein Problem, es sei denn ich muss den Namen tippen.
2. Nien, kein Problem.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (4. September 2008)

Ildaril schrieb:


> Bin zwar auch von Morthond und ich finde zwar auch das manche namen sehr blöd sind, aber es ist Auch so das sehr viele Namen Die wirklich Rp Tauglich sind schon vergeben sind und wenn die leute  nach 15 und mehr versuchen nen ordenlichen namen zu finden, keine lust mehr haben  einen solchen zu suchen und irgend einen  namen eintippen der noch frei ist, sind das  dann die Namen die halt nicht passen. Aber die Seite wird wiederum halt nicht betrachtet oder? korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre?
> 
> 
> Aber was zum Teufel  habt ihr gegen den Namen Moonshine einzuwenden, ich finde es ist eigentlich nen Rp tauglicher name wenn man in der Vita ne Ordenliche Geschichte dazu hat der die Herkunft Darüber Erklärt,
> ...



Auch wenns nach dem 15ten Versuch nicht klappt, ist das noch lange kein Grund irgendeinen Namen einzutippen der mit RP nichts zu tun hat. 

Und was Moonshine angeht, bin ich darum dagegen - wie Bartholom schon gesagt hat - das Belegaer ein deutscher Server ist und meines Wissens nach, keiner in Mittelerde der englischen Sprache mächtig ist. So gesehen macht Moonshine keinen Sinn, also hat er dort meiner Meinung nach nichts zu suchen. 
Und wenn ein GM wirklich jemanden Sunshine umbenannt haben sollte, bin ich jetzt glatt ein wenig von denen enttäuscht.


----------



## Schamll (4. September 2008)

Liwanu schrieb:


> Habe sogar die erfahrung gemacht, dass ich schon mehrmals Spieler getroffen habe auf Bele, die Namen gewählt haben, die einfach nicht nach Mittelerde passen. Auf Anfrage beim Spieler, weshalb er diesen Namen gewählt habe kamen antworten wie : " So heißt auch mein Krieger in WoW" (Und das ist ungelogen!) Ich hatte dem Spieler gesagt, dass sein Name leider gegen die Namensregelung verstößt.



also ich hab meinen namen auch aus WoW übernommen einfach aus gründen weil da einfach doch erinnerungen drannhängen und wie ich finde passt Masia ja auch zu einer elbin zumal er auch der name meiner elfe in WoW war

gründsätzlich spreche ich die ettlichen darks und shadows an und frage sie warum sie denn diesen namen für mittelerde gewählt haben die meisten antworten dann mit: mir viel kein anderer ein oder sowas
ich weise sie dann darauf hin, dass es ja eine Hilfe gibt die beim namen erstellen hilft die Prä- und Sufixe bei jeder rasse 
die sind aber meistens schon fast alle vergeben da muss man dann halt einen buchstaben umändern oder auch mal mehr silben zusammenfügen


----------



## Valinar (4. September 2008)

Es ist typisch für solche leute zu behaupten das es keine guten namen mehr gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin allgemein gegen englische namen auf den servern(egal ob RP oder Normale) ich melde zwar nicht jeden aber es kommt öfters vor.
Und meist gibts den namen dann etwas später nicht mehr.


----------



## Vetaro (4. September 2008)

DawnD schrieb:


> Brick mein Wächter, braun gebrannt und Weißhaarig, ableitung von "brick in a wall" also loch in der Wand, ja das soll er



Ich hoffe du hast dich nur vertan, denn bei Bricks geht es eher um Backsteine, Ziegel, Klötze. Quelle. Das passt zwar noch besser als deiner umständliche erklärung, ist aber eben was völlig anderes *g*

EpicFailGuy:


> Und was Moonshine angeht, bin ich darum dagegen - wie Bartholom schon gesagt hat - das Belegaer ein deutscher Server ist und meines Wissens nach, keiner in Mittelerde der englischen Sprache mächtig ist. So gesehen macht Moonshine keinen Sinn, also hat er dort meiner Meinung nach nichts zu suchen.



In Mittelerde ist auch niemand der deutschen Sprache mächtig.


Spoiler



So gesehen machen alle namen keinen Sinn, und sie haben dort deiner Meinung nach nichts zu suchen.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (4. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> In Mittelerde ist auch niemand der deutschen Sprache mächtig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



So gesehen hast du recht. Ich finde Namen wie Horst, Hildegard oder sonstige "deutsche" Namen unpassend.
Man sollte sich einfach an die Vorschläge halten und sich daraus einen RP-tauglichen Namen basteln.


----------



## mausepaul (4. September 2008)

....das ist jetzt ein bißchen außerhalb des Zusammenhangs, aber zum Thema "englische / deutsche Sprache in Mittelerde":

Die von JRRT für die Rohanmenschen entwickelte Sprache besteht zu großen Teilen aus altsächsischen Dialekten (so wie sie in England/Norddeutschland im 7. und 8 Jahrhundert gesprochen wurden), entsprechendes gilt für die Namen Eowyn, Eomer etc....


JRRT war ja ganz vernarrt in den "beowulf"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Nagut: 5 Minuten Salzwassergurgeln fürs Klugsch...


----------



## Bartholom (4. September 2008)

wenn man HDRO in der deutschen übersetzung spielt in der frodo beutlin und nicht baggins heisst, dann sollte man eben aus dem sunshine einen sonnenschein machen damit alles wieder zueinander passt. wer das original geniessen will kann das ja auf den englischen servern in vollen zügen tun.


----------



## MorgulRatte (4. September 2008)

Das erinnert mich irgendwie an den alten bekannten und auch wirklich schönen Namen Xeslana, der einst auf Belegaer umsich ging.

Man erkennt nichts schlimmes, bis man den Namen mal rückwärts liest...


----------



## Komicus (4. September 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> Ich habe "Ja" gewählt, es stimmt aber nur teilweise. Namen wie "Herrfrodo" oder "Blubbblubb" melde ich (gabs letztens auf Belegaer und die Typen haben sich auch verhalten wie in WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sind ja nicht alle Idioten auf den WoW servern...okay es sind 65% von uns Spielern^^ aber die restlichen % sind vernünftig, fallen da immer nur die schlimmen auf^^.Zum Thema: 

Vor 2 Wochen hat mich ein Jäger mit dem namen Deimudda gecampt, sein pet hiess F**kyou -.- Antwort vom GM: Es ist kein reiner RP server (Rp-PvP) daher sei das okay....(ich mein jetzt den Namen, das campen is ja sowieso standart geworden )


----------



## Galdos (4. September 2008)

Ich habe mal einige Zeit HdRo gespielt und das auch auf Belegaer, aber mir ist dort zum Glück noch nie ein ganz krasser Namensausrutscher aufgefallen, ansonsten hätte ich ihn aber gemeldet (deswegen habe ich mit "Ja" abgestimmt). Über einige Dinge kann ich gerne hinwegsehen, insbesondere wenn der Spieler sich RP-Server entsprechend verhält, aber wenn zu einem "komischen" Namen auch noch ein nerviges oder ziemlich kindliches Verhalten hinzukommt, würde das Ticket schneller geschrieben und abgeschickt worden sein, als der Spieler "HdRo" sagen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Auch auf WoW-Realms (wobei ich hier nicht auf RP-Servern spiele, macht ja sowieso leider keinen so großen Unterschied aus) achte ich zumindest auf meinen Namen, ignoriere hier aber (fast) alle anderen, selbst solche wie "Deadknight" (wobei das schon wieder einen gewissen Witz in sich birgt), "Dárkshâdòw" oder "Miefi" (ja, wirklich schonmal gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) stören mich bei WoW nicht besonders.

Was das Thema Namensfindung angeht: mit ein bisschen Phantasie findet man immer einen halbwegs passenden Namen, die Tipps im Charaktererstellungsbildschirm zu den einzelnen Rassen und Unterarten sind da durchaus hilfreich, wenn man nicht nur stur zwei davon miteinander verknüpfen will. Und falls jemand wirklich nicht weiter weiß, gibt es im Internet (einfach mal googeln) genug Namensgeneratoren mit denen man sich ein paar Anregungen holen kann, die spucken allerdings nur selten wirklich gute Namen aus, da muss wieder ein bisschen Phantasie ins Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Aber die Leute, die sich mal ernsthaft 5 Minuten Gedanken über ihren Namen machen (oder mehr, so wie ich, ich könnte nämlich manchmal Tage damit verbringen passende Namen zu finden) werden diese Möglichkeiten wohl schon alle ausgeschöpft haben und diejenigen, die nicht passende Namen haben, wollen wahrscheinlich einfach nur wild drauflos spielen und "Phät Epixx" absahnen (vielleicht nicht alle, aber die meisten).


Einige Beispiele aus meiner mittlerweile doch recht großen Auswahl an mehr oder weniger brauchbaren Namen, sowohl aus HdRo als auch aus WoW:
-Amanor
-Raniya
-Bartosch
-Thurana/Thuranor (je anch Geschlecht)
-Gortasch
-Thuringar (Zwergenname, was sonst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Fast alle mit viel Zeit und der ein oder anderen Hilfe (siehe oben) erstellt. Man muss halt nur wollen und da liegt auch das Problem...



MfG


----------



## Thesahne (4. September 2008)

Ich würd ma sagen sinnloses rumhüpfen im tänzelnden Pony könnte man als Pogen sehen, nur glaub ich kaum dass es damals schon rock/metal usw. gab *gg*
Ich find wenn ich manchma so die namen sehe dass manche spieler schon bisschen doof sind auf nen RP server zu gehen und sowas zu machn...^^


----------



## Kobold (4. September 2008)

Die Grenzwertigkeit einiger Namen ist, so denke ich, unbestritten. Und was den "Causalgamer" nicht juckt, mag dem "Progamer" (in Bezug auf das Rollenspiel) ein echter "Dorn im Auge" sein.

Als Beispiel, für einen Zwergen-Wächter, den ich mal erstellte: Sein Name ist "*Gloryn*"

Bei der Namensgebung habe ich mir einige Gedanken gemacht. Was "ruhmreiches" sollte es sein, denn wenn der "kleine" mal groß (Stufe 50) ist, dann soll sein Name in Ehrfurcht gesprochen sein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Doch wie heissen typische Zwerge und was klingt "ruhmreich"??? Hm.... Wie hiessen noch die Zwerge in den Büchern? Dwalin... Gimli.... Gloin... hm... Ruhmreich... Ehre und Ruhm... Wie englisch "Honor and glory"!

Glory +n = Gloryn (für mich nun "der Ruhmreiche")  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Ab und an, auch "reich an Rum", wenn mich der Weg ins Pony führt)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einem "Hardcore-Rollenspieler" mag der Name unpassend erscheinen. Aber ich denke dennoch, dass er gut passt und zusätzlich zum Namen kommt ja noch das charaktergerechte Verhalten hinzu. Und bisher hat mein Wächterchen noch keine Probleme mit seinem Namen gehabt - Und dies auch auf Belegear!


----------



## Ildaril (4. September 2008)

So zur Aufflösung was die Namen Bedeuten.

Der Erste Bedeutet auf Deutsch übersetzt: Balrog

Der Zweite Bedeutet auf Deutsch übersetzt: Herbsttag

Ich wollte jetzt nur mal Testen im Endefekt was euch an Manschen Namen stört wenn man sich nichts auf diese zusammenreimen kann,
und komme zu folgendem Ergebnis.

1. Einige haben direkt was gegen die Namen weil sie Komisch Klingen und Sie mit denen Nichts Anfangen können.
2. Einige haben Nichts gegen die Namen einzuwenden und können mit ihnen Leben.
3. Was ich am Interresantesten fand war Das Sich doch Einer Mühe machen würde um Herrauszufinden was die Namen Bedeuten und dann erst  seine Entescheidung darüber Treffen würde ob Sie Passen oder Nicht.

So jetzt wie namen wie die hier schon genannt wurden hab ich auch was gegen passen echt nicht. aber bei Einigen Namen wo Tickets geschrieben werden sollte man vielleicht doch 2mal hinschauen und überlegen bevor man das Tut.

Mfg Ildaril


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. September 2008)

Hätte nichts dagegen, da sie mir in keiner Weise wie Namen vorkommen, die gegen die Regeln verstoßen, außer sie Stammen aus - mir nicht bekannten - Geschichten.

Ich persönlich melde jegliche Namen, die mir aus Geschichten bekannt vorkommen, beispielsweise "Thalia" oder "Rotezora".
Außerdem alle Namen mit religiösem Bezug, also alle Namen in denen "Engel", "Angel", "God", usw. vorkommen, auch in den Nachnamen, das macht für mich keinen Unterschied.
Außerdem melde ich Namen bekannter Personen, eine "Shaakira" hat in der HdR-Welt nichts verloren.
Oder eben Namen, die absolut nicht in die Welt passen: "Djrush" ist nicht nur ein sehr bekannter Techno-DJ - Nein! DJs sind in der Welt von HdR absolut nicht bekannt und haben deshalb dort auch nichts verloren.


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

Ich hab mal einen Gemelde der sich EMINEM nett ^^


----------



## Kobold (4. September 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ich persönlich melde jegliche Namen...  mit religiösem Bezug, also alle Namen in denen "Engel", "Angel", "God", usw. vorkommen...



Auch "Gottfried" ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ok, ok... War ein Witz.


----------



## Vetaro (4. September 2008)

Ildaril schrieb:


> So zur Aufflösung was die Namen Bedeuten.
> 
> Der Erste Bedeutet auf Deutsch übersetzt: Balrog
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, du hast es nicht richtig verstanden. Es geht um "störende", nicht um unpassende Namen. Wenn jemand sich nach einem charakter "Mayrith" aus dem hinterwald-15 buch in der dritten staffel 21 benennt, ist das ziemlich wayne, denn der name an sich stört nicht, und es kennt eh niemand diesen einen charakter. Der Störfaktor ist da also sehr bedeutend gering.

Ebenso ist es mit deinen Namensbeispielen: Wer von uns kann denn hier elbisch, ohne wörterbuch? Die Namen klingen völlig in ordnung, auch wenn sie übersetzt etwas heissen, was die "ja"sager dieser umfrage melden würden.


Ausserdem unterstützt dein Beispiel nicht deine argumentation. Schliesslich hatten wir ja eben _nicht_ etwas gegen die Namen einzuwenden weil sie komisch klangen, und mir fällt auch kein einziger name ein, den ich jetzt wegen komischem klang melden würde (mal abgesehen davon, dass ich in dem fall dann wie zu beginn des threads beschrieben erstmal ne hausdurchsuchung(*durchgestrichen*) anfrage machen würde.


----------



## Ildaril (5. September 2008)

@ Vetaro: ich kann auch kein Elbisch aber Googeln und da findet sich schnell ein Wörtebuch
Beim ersten Punkt von meinen Ergebninssen hab ich die  erste  und 2 Antwort gemeind
weil direkt ohne begründung gesagt wurde  Melde ich passt nicht. Bei der 2 Antwort, fühlt sich durch die namen gestört (warum auch immer) leider keine begründung dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gehe daher auch  aus, das direkt gemeldet würde.
Darum hab ich auch ne kleine begründung verlangt um es besser auszuwerden können.

Hab auch nichts gegen RP, versuch euch ja nur besser zu verstehen.
Aber das was die punkte 1-3 aussagen ist das Sich Selbst Die Rp´ler nicht einig über solche namen wie in diesem fall sind.

Und jetzt Störende Namen die hier aufgegriffen wurden die auch wirklich störend sind kein thema kann ich gut Nachvollziehen.

Mfg Ildaril


----------



## Phobius (5. September 2008)

Ich twinke zwar nur sehr selten auf nem RP-Server, aber da petz ich auch mal gerne.
Da ich mich aber nur beschränkt mit Mittelerde auskenne (was man halt aus den Filmen kennt) melde ich nur extreme verstöße. Also das was in WoW jeden Tag im Handelschat zu lesen ist :/


----------



## Yiraja (5. September 2008)

also wenn man auf nem rp server spielt dann soll man sich auch nen namen geben der dazu passt und sich dementsprechend verhalten ansonsten kann man au direkt auf nem normalen realm spielen ansonsten melden^^


----------



## Aurengur (5. September 2008)

Die Namensrichtlienien von HDRO gelten für alle Server und nicht nur für den RP-Server. Und genau das soll auch mal begriffen werden. Auch "normale" Server unterliegen denselben Regeln.

Wenn wir uns Ganz ehrlich sind, dann ist kein Name, den wir in einem MMO verwenden ein normal klingender Name, außer man heißt Christian Gosch oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *dengibtsechtaufmaiar*

Das was normal klingt kann ein MMO-Spieler gar nicht mehr beurteilen, so ist der Fakt... geh mal in den Supermarkt oder stell dich jemandem mit deinem Spielernamen vor, dann wirst schnell feststellen wie unnormal diese für "Normalsterbliche" klingen.

Es geht auch richtigerweise nicht um seltsame namen, sondern um die Namen, die das Spielempfinden trüben, und dazu zählen für mich ein Krochagirl, Stylergirl, ThaHunter, Âràròrn, Lêgòlís, Gímlì, oder ein lustiger Gewehrdalf oder Gundalf auch dazu... 
Es ist laut Namensrichtlienien einfach nicht gestattet, und dementsprechend gehören solche Spieler auch umgehend umbenannt. Wenn ich ein MMO zocke und gegen diese Regeln verstoße ist das für mich gleichzusetzen mit einem Goldkauf oder einem Bugusing, denn auch das ist bei HDRO nicht gestattet. Klingt zwar jetzt hart, aber ist eben so...

Und die Ausreden mit, ich hab den Char schon vor 3 Monaten so genannt, und jetzt wird er umbenannt, und das ist nicht ok, das zählt auch nicht, denn es steht nirgends, dass es eine Verjährungsfrist dafür gibt. 

Meines Erachtens wird das von den GM's alles viel zu lasch gehandhabt, hier einen Unterschied zu machen zwischen normalen und rp-servern lasse ich als Argument ja gar nicht gelten, denn es gibt keinen laut Namensrichtlienien^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. September 2008)

Glaube schon, dass es einen Unterschied gibt.
Während auf den normalen Servern nur die Namen geändert, die gegen die normalen Namen verstoßen, werden auf dem RP-Server auch unpassende oder englische Namen umbenannt, soweit ich das mitbekommen hab.
Werde mal gucken, ob ich ein paar Beispiele finde.


----------



## Rodney (5. September 2008)

Wenn ihr Moonshine melden würdet, würdet ihr dann einen blassen Elbenjäger mit schwarzem Haar und dem Namen Mondschein melden?


----------



## EpicFailGuy (5. September 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Moonshine melden würdet, würdet ihr dann einen blassen Elbenjäger mit schwarzem Haar und dem Namen Mondschein melden?



Ich für meinen Teil ja. Bei Elben finde ich es passender sich mit Hilfe der Präfixe einen zu basteln. Dennoch würde ich ihn nicht sofort melden, ich würde in anschreiben und fragen was es mit dem Namen auf sich hat, auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit gering ist, dass er mir die Herkunft des Namen vernünftig erklären kann. 
Bei Nachnamen bin ich da nicht so verbissen, doch der Vorname sollte dann schon "elbisch" klingen, gibt ja am Anfang auch genug Beispiele für Präfixe, sollte also jeder im Stande einen Namen zu finden.


----------



## Rodney (5. September 2008)

Legolas heißt Grünblatt, Arwen Abendstern im Nachnamen also da gibt es kaum was das ich melden würde.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (5. September 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Legolas heißt Grünblatt, Arwen Abendstern im Nachnamen also da gibt es kaum was das ich melden würde.



Deswegen sagte ich ja, Vorname bitte versuchen "elbisch" zu halten. Dann ist für mich alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (5. September 2008)

Ithil(Mond) síla (scheinen)

Zeig mir den RP-Spieler der sich über jemanden beschwert der so heißt.

Es geht um den Vornamen, und der sollte elbisch sein.

Gwilwileth Mondschein wäre zum Beispiel ein toller Name für eine Elbin (Schmetterling Mondschein)...und sehr passend denke ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab meinen Hauptmann aus Rohan jetzt auch Belatucadric genannt, was eine Abwandlung von Belatucadros ist, einem der Namen für den keltischen Gott des Krieges...weil ich keine anderen keltischen Namen gut fand und die Namen der Rohirrim, wie bereits gesagt wurde, von keltischen Namen inspiriert wurden...weiß nicht ob meine Wahl jetzt gut ist, könnt mir ja Rückmeldung geben.

Aber btt: 

Die Namen sollten nun mal passen. Und Elben haben elbische Namen, so wie Hobbits Hobbitnamen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (5. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Ithil(Mond) síla (scheinen)
> 
> Zeig mir den RP-Spieler der sich über jemanden beschwert der so heißt.
> 
> ...




/signed!


----------



## Rodney (5. September 2008)

Kann man eiegtlich auch die Namen von Tieren melden? Als mir gester Fixxer (oder ähnlich) über den Weg lief dachte ich mir schon, das ist eher nicht angebracht.


----------



## Leigh (5. September 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Glaube schon, dass es einen Unterschied gibt.
> Während auf den normalen Servern nur die Namen geändert, die gegen die normalen Namen verstoßen, werden auf dem RP-Server auch unpassende oder englische Namen umbenannt, soweit ich das mitbekommen hab.
> Werde mal gucken, ob ich ein paar Beispiele finde.


Nein, nein, und nochmals nein! Es gibt nur eine einzige Namensregelungsliste und die gilt für ALLE Server. Die GMs scheinen das alledings teilsweise auch nciht zu wissen, denn anfans, als man noch keine Makros als Antwort bekam, schrieb mir mal ein GM, dass es sich hier nicht um einen RP-Server handle, und der Name deshalb passend sei. Ändert aber ncihts daran, dass ich genau dir, liebes Blutbeerchen, diese Liste auch schon einmal live gezeigt habe, udn dort nichts stand, dass sie auf den Nicht-RP-Servern nciht gilt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich melde auch auf Morthond rigoros alle Namen, die ich für unpassend halte. Von Lehgolars, über Thabunny bishin zu dem in offiziellen Forum diskutierten "Tasgall". ;]


----------



## EpicFailGuy (5. September 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Kann man eiegtlich auch die Namen von Tieren melden? Als mir gester Fixxer (oder ähnlich) über den Weg lief dachte ich mir schon, das ist eher nicht angebracht.



Das weiß ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht. In diesem Falle wäre es aber wahrscheinlich am einfachsten den Betreffenden anzuschreiben und ihn höflich zu bitten, den Namen seines Begleiters zu ändern, da er die Atmosphäre stört. Sollte sich der Herr/die Dame aufmüpfig benehmen und nicht kulant zeigen, kann man immer noch ein Ticket schreiben.


----------



## Rodney (5. September 2008)

Ach, man kann den Namen also beliebig oft ändern?
Ich kenn das nur noch von WoW wo ich als Jäger mein Pet nur einmal benennen konnte.
Und wenn mein Kumpel meinte, es wäre lustig, meine neue Schildkröte PanZa zu nennen konnte ich nie mehr was dran ändern.

Dann ist das was andres, dann kanns ja auch nur n Joke unter Kumpels gewesen sein, in GW gebe ich meinen Pets regemäsig andre Namen, die meist wenig Sinnbehaftet sind.


----------



## Valinar (5. September 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Glaube schon, dass es einen Unterschied gibt.
> Während auf den normalen Servern nur die Namen geändert, die gegen die normalen Namen verstoßen, werden auf dem RP-Server auch unpassende oder englische Namen umbenannt, soweit ich das mitbekommen hab.
> Werde mal gucken, ob ich ein paar Beispiele finde.



Auch auf Morthond werden englische namen geändert.
Deswegen denke ich das die Namensregeln sich garnicht bis kaum auf den Normalen Servern unterscheiden.


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. September 2008)

Okay, hatte das bisher anders wahrgenommen.
Umso besser. :]


----------



## Rodney (5. September 2008)

Ihr würdet Crossbow melden, oder?


----------



## Todesschleicher (5. September 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ihr würdet Crossbow melden, oder?


Ja...weils nicht passt...hab ich doch schon erklärt.

Die deutsche Sprache ist so schön, wieso kann man sie nicht benutzen? Unerklärlich.


----------



## Rodney (5. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Ja...weils nicht passt...hab ich doch schon erklärt.
> 
> Die deutsche Sprache ist so schön, wieso kann man sie nicht benutzen? Unerklärlich.



Wollts nur mal wissen wil einer der Offis meiner Gilde so heißt...
Ich hatte mir da, bis ich diese Thread gesehn hatte keinerlei Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## Todesschleicher (6. September 2008)

Du kannst ihn ja mal drauf hinweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht sieht ers dann selber ein...


----------



## Rodney (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Du weisst dass es eine der gröbsten Fehler ist, sich mit der Chefetage anzulegen?"

Wie gesagt, mich stört ein Crossbow nicht.


----------



## Leigh (7. September 2008)

Und ich finde schon "Arrowiel" ein wenig lächerlich. Natürlich nicht unpassend, aber ich find die "Arrow"-Namen irgendwie komisch. Vielleicht hätte ich doch auf Bele anfangen sollen. :/


----------



## Aurengur (10. September 2008)

Sieh es mal so, vielleicht will er ja dann auch dass du ihn meldest, damit er endlich einen Regelkonformen Namen nehmen kann. Schließlich profitiert er ja davon, er darf sich kostenlos umbenennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*[offtoppic]*
Nö, scherz bei Seite. Selbst eine "Chefetage" besteht nur aus Spielern. Nur weil einer Sippenchef, oder Offizier oder so was ist, ist er nicht besser als der Rest... Das ist auch so ein Problem, dass ich bei Onlinegames oft bemerke, kaum ist mal einer Offi oder sonstwas kuschen die Leute vor dem als ob er was besseres wäre. Wir sind doch alle Spieler und sitzen im selben Boot, da darf man durchaus konstruktiv Kritik anmelden. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...


----------



## Norei (10. September 2008)

Ich habe mit nein gemeldet, weil ich eigentlich ziemlich tolerant bin. Aber ich glaube, heute abend schreibe ich doch mein erstes Namensticket. Habe vorgestern auf Bele im AH Dadjango gesehen. Irgendwie wurmt es mich seitdem, dass ich es nicht gemeldet habe. Fafhrd habe ich dagegen durchgehen lassen, wer liest heute schon noch Leiber.


----------



## Juudra (10. September 2008)

Ich spiel beides wow und hdro und weiß nur zu gut wie fatal sich namen wie imba roxoor usw. auswirken kann....sollte mein name bei hdro nicht rp genug sein würd ich mir auch kritik gefallen lassen evtl würde ich mir rat von erfahrenen hdro spielern suchen.Finds auch gut da bei der namenserstellung silben angegeben werden die benutzt werden können damit es sich mehr nach rp anhört,somit finde ich es nicht schwer sich dann nen namen zu wählen der nach rp klingt und auch mittelerde spezifisch rüberkommt.

Mich nervt es in wow das manche solch affige namen haben und ich wünsche es mir und anderen spielern denen es ähnlich geht nicht das sie solch doofe namen ertragen müssen.Auf Rp-servern RP Namen wenn schon denn schon =)

mfg Juudra


----------



## Drornur (12. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Auf Maiar begegnen einem häufiger solche Namensschöpfungen...Starlord und Schattensaenger (Zweiteres geht gerade so noch) usw...
> 
> Ich überlege ernsthaft einen Charaktertransfer von Maiar auf Belegaer...auch wenn der Charakter erst 25 ist, er gefällt mir gut und bis 25 spielt man auch so einige Zeit...was mich abschreckt sind die Kosten :/
> 
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach, soll auf anderen Server kein Rp betrieben werden....Sonst kommt das gleiche wie bei WoW raus, bloß umgekehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw: Ja, ich würde "petzen"!


----------



## Fenrin (12. September 2008)

Soll ich Pobrause melden? Ich mein der is schon 25. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (12. September 2008)

Klar.
WoW-Namen haben bei "uns" nichts verloren. ;D


----------



## harm1065 (12. September 2008)

Oh mein Gott,

ok so Namen wie Lololol oder ähnliches kann ich ja noch verstehn,aber was ist den bitte so schlimm an Crossbow oder Moonshine etc. ?

''Oh,oh schaut mal da heisst einer Crossbow,den melde ich jetzt aber.Der passt ja mal gar nicht in unser schönes Bild hier.''

Hallo? Gehts noch ?

Ich glaube solche Leute die ihn dann beim GM anschwärzen,haben zuhause nix zu melden und meinen nun in einem Computerspiel den Dorfsheriff spielen zu müssen.

Für mich seit ihr schlimmer,als einer der sich Crossbow oder Moonshine nennt.


So long


----------



## Knurrbauch (12. September 2008)

> Ich glaube solche Leute die ihn dann beim GM anschwärzen,haben zuhause nix zu melden und meinen nun in einem Computerspiel den Dorfsheriff spielen zu müssen.



-> Das ist ja ein interessanter psychologischer Ansatz. 

Jetzt meiner, basierend auf einer Boardsuche nach deinen Beiträgen: Leute wie du, die nur beleidigen und meckern, haben _nirgendwo_ was zu sagen - darum tun sie's im Internet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fakt ist, Regeln sind nicht dazu da, um sie zu ignorieren. Ich hoffe, in dem Punkt stimmst du mir zu. Dass es den Entwicklern von Der Herr der Ringe Online um eine möglichst detaillierte und stimmige Umsetzung der Welt von Tolkien geht, hast du vielleicht auch schon mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt. Wenn nicht: jetzt bist du im Bilde. Zu einer solchen Umsetzung gehören also auch gewisse Einschränkungen bei der Wahl seines Namens - oder hast du schon mal jemanden auf dem Standesamt gesehen, der sein Kind "Knieeiter" nennen wollte? Ein solcher Fall ist mir nicht bekannt. 
Ein derartiger Name ist ebenso unpassend wie ein Name in jeglicher Fremdsprache im Universum des "Herrn der Ringe" - dass es in anderen Spielen weniger rigoros gehandhabt wird, beweist nur die Phantasielosigkeit die dort vorherrscht und führt den Begriff _Rollenspiel_ für diese Games quasi ad absurdum. Tu den Leuten einen Gefallen, die "ihr Ding" so durchziehen wollen, wie es auch gedacht war: wenn dir elementare Regeln nicht passen, such dir ein anderes Betätigungsfeld. Oder gehst du in einen Swingerclub um den Leuten dort von Keuschheit zu predigen? Gewiss nicht. 


P. S.:
[klischee]www.seit-seid.de[/klischee]


----------



## harm1065 (12. September 2008)

@ Knurrbauch,

fakt is doch,dass gerade solche Leute die sich Crossbow nennen,vielleicht extrem hilfbereit und zuvorkomment sind in HdRO und nur weil der Name nicht so ganz in das Spiel passt,beim GM gemeldet werden.

Und nochmal....solche Name wie Lolololol oder dein Knieeiter , ja sicher , kein Ding , melden.

Alles andere wie halt der gute Crossbow , einfach nur lachhaft so einen Namen zu melden.Da bleibe ich bei und da kannst schreiben was du willst.


----------



## Knurrbauch (12. September 2008)

DEINE Meinung ist aber irrelevant in diesem Fall. Crossbow = Armbrust. Gegenstandsname. Fremdwort. Zwei Verstöße in einem, sozusagen. Es ist ein Rollenspiel, nicht Counter-Strike. Und wer ein Rollenspiel spielen will, wird sicherlich auch ein gewisses Quentchen Fantasie aufbringen, sich einen in die Welt passenden Namen auszudenken - egal wie hilfsbereit er auch sein mag.


----------



## Vetaro (12. September 2008)

harm1065 schrieb:


> @ Knurrbauch,
> 
> fakt is doch,dass gerade solche Leute die sich Crossbow nennen,vielleicht extrem hilfbereit und zuvorkomment sind in HdRO und nur weil der Name nicht so ganz in das Spiel passt,beim GM gemeldet werden.
> 
> ...




Ja und? Die charaktere werden doch nicht gelöscht, und den spielern wird auch freundlichkeit nicht verboten. Mal abgesehen davon, dass freundliche leute nirgendwo weniger vom gesetz verfolgt werden.  Es ist total egal, wie nett und hilfbereit die leute sind, weil sie gegen die regeln verstoßen, ende. Und mehr passiert auch nicht.

  Die bekommen nicht etwa minuspunkte bei codemasters, sodas sie dann eines tages gesagt bekommen "nein, du hiesst mal Schleimrotz, heute kriegst du keine Tickethilfe!"

Ausserdem: Woher kommt eigentlich die unterstellung, die wären hilfsbereit?


----------



## molarius (12. September 2008)

ich würde mal sagen es gibt 2 Arten von Crossbow
die erste Art, die sich nichts dabei gedacht hat, und einfach den Namen "nett" fand
diese (auch hilfsbereite) Art wird darauf hingewiesen sicherlich auch Verständnis dafür haben wenn man ihm/ihr nahelegt den Namen ändern zu lassen weil er gegen Regeln verstößt 
es passiert ja nichts wenn er gemeldet wird sondern man bekommt eine kostenlose Möglichkeit seinen Namen zu ändern
die zweite Art Crossbow würde sich darauf hingewiesen fürchterlich aufregen und wahrscheinlich ausfallend werden oder mit Ignorliste reagieren
und diese (meist egoistische) Art hat es nicht anders verdient gemeldet zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn da hat eigentlich nicht nur der Name nichts in dem Spiel verloren wenn du verstehst was ich meine ^^

allerdings gebe ich dir in einem Punkt Recht 
man sollte die Kirche im Dorf lassen und es auch nicht mit Haarspaltereien übertreiben
man muß sich auch nicht über ALLES aufregen oder gar nach solchen Leuten suchen , denn da kommt dann der Dorfsheriff wieder ins Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## harm1065 (12. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ja und? Die charaktere werden doch nicht gelöscht, und den spielern wird auch freundlichkeit nicht verboten. Mal abgesehen davon, dass freundliche leute nirgendwo weniger vom gesetz verfolgt werden.  Es ist total egal, wie nett und hilfbereit die leute sind, weil sie gegen die regeln verstoßen, ende. Und mehr passiert auch nicht.
> 
> Die bekommen nicht etwa minuspunkte bei codemasters, sodas sie dann eines tages gesagt bekommen "nein, du hiesst mal Schleimrotz, heute kriegst du keine Tickethilfe!"
> 
> Ausserdem: Woher kommt eigentlich die unterstellung, die wären hilfsbereit?





Vergess es einfach.


----------



## Vetaro (12. September 2008)

harm1065 schrieb:


> Vergess es einfach.




Hiermit erkläre ich Knurrbauch und mich zu den Siegern durch Argumentatives kO und Gegnerische Aufgabe.


----------



## Bartholom (12. September 2008)

wer sich crossbow oder moonshine nennt wird nicht abstreiten können dass er extrem wenig bis gar keine zeit mit der namenswahl zugebracht hat, also wird es ihn wohl kaum hart treffen dass dieser zufällig ausgewählte name durch einen anderen ersetzt werden soll.


----------



## harm1065 (12. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Hiermit erkläre ich Knurrbauch und mich zu den Siegern durch Argumentatives kO und Gegnerische Aufgabe.




Nix da.^^

Ok weiter gehts.

Nehmen wir mal den Namen Ingrimmsch.
Ein Bekannter von mir musste den Namen änderen,obwohl er in diese Fantasiewelt reinpasst wie kein anderer.
Erklär mir warum?

Ich weiss es und komm mir nicht mit dem Argument , weil der Name in diesen Zwergenbücher steht.Das war nicht der Grund.


----------



## Bartholom (12. September 2008)

harm1065 schrieb:


> obwohl er in diese Fantasiewelt reinpasst wie kein anderer.



das wiederum hätte ich jetzt gern erklärt, warum ist das DER name für mittelerde?


----------



## harm1065 (12. September 2008)

Bartholom schrieb:


> das wiederum hätte ich jetzt gern erklärt, warum ist das DER name für mittelerde?





Hab ich gesagt Mittelerde????Und wenn Mittelerde denke ich passt der Name


----------



## Knurrbauch (12. September 2008)

Wir reden hier von Der Herr der Ringe Online.
Das spielt in Mittelerde.

Nur mal so als kleine Randnotiz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartholom (12. September 2008)

harm1065 schrieb:


> Hab ich gesagt Mittelerde????Und wenn Mittelerde denke ich passt der Name



"diese fantasiewelt" ist mittelerde, und das kriterium ist nicht (wie du scheinbar meinst) ob der name fantastisch genug ist, sondern ob er speziell in diese welt wirklich passt. und wenn ich da etwas von ingerimm heraushöre ist der name schon aus dem rennen, den gott gibt es hier nicht. nur weil irgendwas in DSA, dark sun, earthdawn oder sonstwo richtig toll klang heisst das noch lange nicht dass es in völlig anderen welten auch noch funktioniert. da muss man als spieler schon etwas flexibel sein...


----------



## harm1065 (12. September 2008)

Ok vergessen wir es.
Wie ich seh ist das ne andere Liga und es hat keinen Sinn.

Aber bitte vergesst nicht.....

Rennt nicht durch Mittelerde,sondern geht.Oder rennt ihr auch im wahren Leben andauernd?^^


Solche wisper bekommt man auf euren Servern.Habs bis lvl 18 ausgehalten.

Haut rein.


----------



## Knurrbauch (12. September 2008)

Ich reite lieber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Adios.


----------



## Bartholom (12. September 2008)

harm1065 schrieb:


> Solche wisper bekommt man auf euren Servern.Habs bis lvl 18 ausgehalten.



nur damit es keine misverständisse gibt: das problem liegt bei dir, und nicht bei den bösen anderen leuten.

es gibt hier die klare vorgabe dass die namen sich in die welt einfügen müssen, und das hat nichts mit spinnerei oder schikane zu tun, sondern mit dem streben nach einer homogenen spielwelt.

und es gibt einen klar als solchen gekennzeichneten rollenspiel-server, und wer den aussucht muss damit rechnen dass man von ihm verlangt dass er sich entsprechend verhält - und wer das nicht tut muss dann damit leben dass er auch mal angeflüstert wird wenn er sich unpassend bewegt.

und gerade weil man hier den spielern ein wenig auf die finger schaut empfinden viele HDRO als so wohltuend anders und geniessen die schöne, friedliche welt.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (12. September 2008)

spiele selber nicht auf einem rp server weil mir die regeln dort nicht so zusagen. aber ich würde namen wie "zomfroflomg" sofort verpetzen. wenn der name aber ok ist dann ist mir das egal... namen wie DeatStolker (kennt sicher diese freaks die den namen falsch schreiben weil er schon vergeben ist) würd ich auch verpetzen


----------



## Knurrbauch (12. September 2008)

Die Namensregeln gelten für alle Server gleichermassen. Nur um das schnell aus der Welt zu räumen.


----------



## Souliak (12. September 2008)

[ x ]  JA

Ich spiele auf dem dt. RP Server, aber ich würde nur in extremen Fällen melden. Crossbow wäre mir ziemlich egal (hab es als Beispiel genannt weil oben erwähnt...). Namen wie Pommfritt, Furzquer, Loladin, Legoroxxor sollte sich ein GM zumindest mal ansehen ^^


----------



## dergrossegonzo (12. September 2008)

Meldet sie !

Sonst endet ihr wie die Silberne Hand bei WoW. Da sucht ein "Healbär"  Leute für die Gilde "Glücksbärlies"
da rennt ein Óbelix hinter Deathkiller her um sich mit Vogelstrauss zu treffen.

Der Kanal ist fast nur noch OOC und RP ist schon lange tot.

Also - melden.


----------



## Gocu (12. September 2008)

harm1065 schrieb:


> Ok vergessen wir es.
> Wie ich seh ist das ne andere Liga und es hat keinen Sinn.
> 
> Aber bitte vergesst nicht.....
> ...



ich weiß zwar nicht wo du gespielt hast aber das war kein HdRO Server ganz sicher, es gibt genug Spieler die einfach mal durch Bree gehen statt laufen aber zum gehen auffordern tut keiner davon


----------



## harm1065 (12. September 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> ich weiß zwar nicht wo du gespielt hast aber das war kein HdRO Server ganz sicher, es gibt genug Spieler die einfach mal durch Bree gehen statt laufen aber zum gehen auffordern tut keiner davon




Ganz sicher HdRO Gocu,ganz sicher.


----------



## Bartholom (12. September 2008)

harm1065 schrieb:


> Ganz sicher HdRO Gocu,ganz sicher.



aber eben ganz sicher kein "normaler" server, sondern der RP-server, ganz sicher.


----------



## Valinar (12. September 2008)

harm1065 schrieb:


> Ganz sicher HdRO Gocu,ganz sicher.



Vieleicht wars ja gut so.....


----------



## Knurrbauch (12. September 2008)

Bartholom schrieb:


> aber eben ganz sicher kein "normaler" server, sondern der RP-server, ganz sicher.



...auf dem ich seit Release spiele und noch nie (!!!!!) soetwas gehört habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (12. September 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> ...auf dem ich seit Release spiele und noch nie (!!!!!) soetwas gehört habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geht mir auch so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartholom (12. September 2008)

wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es immer mal wieder diskussionen ob es den RP-gerecht wäre ständig zu rennen, oder wenigstens in den städten nicht zu rennen, oder zuallermindest in den städten nicht zu reiten - kann ja sein dass ein purist ihn mal angeflüstert hat, denkbar wäre das aber m.E. höchstens auf dem RP-server.


----------



## Knurrbauch (12. September 2008)

Es ist nicht wirklich realistisch, dieser Dauerlauf. Aber da die Charaktere nicht aus der Puste kommen - und wer will schon für eine Quest innerhalb Brees alleine 2 Stunden Fußmarsch hinlegen - laufen so ziemlich alle oder reiten. Warum man in einer Stadt nicht reiten sollte, entzieht sich grundsätzlich meiner Logik, ist aber auch nicht Thema des Ganzen. Fakt ist, ich als "Bree-Renner" bin noch niemals in dieser Sache moniert worden. Das muss also schon einen Grund gehabt haben. Hüpfendes Häschen vielleicht.


----------



## Gocu (12. September 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Es ist nicht wirklich realistisch, dieser Dauerlauf. Aber da die Charaktere nicht aus der Puste kommen - und wer will schon für eine Quest innerhalb Brees alleine 2 Stunden Fußmarsch hinlegen - laufen so ziemlich alle oder reiten. Warum man in einer Stadt nicht reiten sollte, entzieht sich grundsätzlich meiner Logik, ist aber auch nicht Thema des Ganzen. Fakt ist, ich als "Bree-Renner" bin noch niemals in dieser Sache moniert worden. Das muss also schon einen Grund gehabt haben. Hüpfendes Häschen vielleicht.



ist bei mir auch so, ahbe schon mehrere Charakter gespielt und nie wurde ich angeschrieben weil ich laufe oder reite. Wenn jemand sowas machen würde fände ich es auch ziemlich unnötig, denn jedem Spieler ist es selbst überlassen und dem RP schadet es auch nicht


----------



## Vetaro (12. September 2008)

Auch Rollenspieler gibts übrigens in casual-variante. Es kommt auch einfach auf die umstände an... wenn man vorm tänzelnden Pony die treppe sinnlos auf- und abreitet, ist das störend. Wenn man vom west- zum südtor reitet, ist das völlig normal, denn soweit ich weiß gabs im mittelalter und gibts in mittel-erde keine reitverbote.

Aber um mal auf meine persönliche rollenspielregel #2 zu kommenm, heute mal im Delphi-Code:
Menschenverstand.Gesund := on



Btw, harn: Immernoch gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (13. September 2008)

In LOTRO wird man auch auf dem RP-Server sicher nicht wegen Rennen angeschrieben, weil ja letztlich 95% der Leute rennen.

Oh, und sicher schadet Rennen dem RP ... es kommt doch kaum zu öffentlichem RP in LOTRO. Das hat sich im letzten Jahr auch weitestgehend erledigt.

Ändert nix dran, dass Rennen dort so sehr Mainstream ist, dass jemand, der sowas monieren wollte, aus dem Flüstern nicht mehr rauskäme.


----------

